# what should i make



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i do not have any idea of what i should make next and would realy like suggestion of what i should make


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

A totally vague and general question with no background information gets a similar answer. Make SOMETHING.

If you've posted things in other threads about what you do, what tools you have, and so forth, don't count on people remembering them or looking them up.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of stuff do you like to make? How about a simple table?


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Challenge yourself.Try to go beyond your skill level a bit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A rocking chair would be nice.












 







.


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

Get married.
Your wife will tell you what to make next.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

b sco said:


> Get married.
> Your wife will tell you what to make next.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing:You guys are killing me over here.

This is a very vague question though. What kind of materials do you have on hand. What kind of tools do you had access to. Are you looking to make something large and time consuming or small with instant gratification? C'mon Kid, you've gotta give us a little more to go on.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*been there, kid.......*

When I first started woodworking, I was always looking for something to make. That was when I started to look online for ideas, and then it dawned on me when I was looking. Start out just making some jigs, like a sled for your tablesaw, or a circle cutting jig for your router. How about a dado jig to use with your router.... Cabinetman has a great design that is quite easy to make. If you have a drill press, make a drill press table.... You definitely won't regret that. If you have a router but no table, then make a table for it.

My point is, there are alot of things that you could make, that can make your woodworking alot easier, and quicker once you have them.

Just my 2 cents.

Fabian


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

Seriously though, If you are sort of a novice, I think a small pedestal table is a nice project.
A lathe is nice, but not necessary, you could saw a tapered pedestal.
The ones I have built have 3 legs dovetailed into pedestal,so they are good practice for hand sawing,using chisels,and shaping curved legs.
These are kind of a Shaker design, but can be fancier too.
These don't take much lumber, and you end up with a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Keeping with the "getting married idea" You could make a coffen?

Bri


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> a rocking chair would be nice.


rotflmao


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

get on Google. thats what i do. Do a Parsons Table. it was desighed in the 1920s and as far as i know was assotiated with the Parsons School of Design. Google parsons table plans and there is a detailed thing on how to do the project.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

How about something simple.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/cabinet-stand-update-20306/


----------



## emtcrazy2122 (Mar 30, 2011)

IMO I agree with the other guys it depends on your skills and your tools you have on hand. Shop jiggs are a great place to start or make some boxs that way you get a better understanding of your tools and way to expand your knowledge on joints and glue up and design ideas and how to finish it so it pops. Again just my 2 cents from a newbie. Good luck in your search.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Do a search here for "Lola Ranch"...

Bret does a bunch of real simple, one-day projects that any novice can do, probably better...:whistling2:

All you need is a utility knife and some glue.:yes:

Have fun!

p


----------



## warwar154 (Apr 10, 2011)

*challenge*

to think of something else.I go to my Scroller patterns and pick one that will take about eight hours to cut out. That gives me the opportunity to think of something else. Maybe a toy for my grandchildren.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

b sco said:


> Get married.
> Your wife will tell you what to make next.


 
truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry this question was so random with out any back ground. i was frustated by not being able to think of anything to make. I think i am going to make a Parsons Table


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Take it up a notch. Make two and sell one.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok im going to go get a sheet of mdf tommorow morning to make the tables were should i sell them i was thinking cregslist but was not sure


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

a beer cozy. make sure its made of wood and it floats.


----------

